# New Camaro!



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Went to a couple of model shops in the city today,and found the new 2006 Chevy Camaro.Nice new package graphic,so nice i bought two!!Alexander


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The silver one by Revell? I almost bought that a few weeks ago but instead got the PL 1/1000 Enterprise. I'll pick it up Thursday when I go back. How is it?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks spot on like the show car.They are getting real good at doing one piece bodys.Alexander


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Uh, I really hate to tell you this but Chevrolet disontinued the Camaro about 3 years ago, but they just may bring it back in a couple of years from now.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The new Camaro is scheduled to be released as a 2009 model year. It will have a new v8 and 6 speed tranny and come in coupe and convertible. The coupe was announced last year and seen at the Detroit Auto show. The conv. will be shown at this years Detroit auto show.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I thought the coupe was supposed to make its debut this fall as an '08. Geez, I was hoping so...the '05 Mustang just isn't living up to its looks (and its a GT for cryin' out loud!). Time for some new wheels. Like I said before, divorce DEFINITELY has its advantages!!!!:devil:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Had you known it was this good you'd a done it long ago huh Frets !!??


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is the nifty new box art!Alexander


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I just read that they are testing handbuilt prototypes in Australia right now. I picking this up tomorrow. I don't think it's coming this fall as an 08 but I could be wrong.


----------

